# Which mobile number on which network??



## paddyjnr (6 Mar 2009)

My eircom home phone allows me to make free calls to all meteor customers, but how can I distinguish from my friend's mobile phone numbers (without asking them) which network they are using because a lot of people who have switched have kept there old no,s?
 Is there any easy way as it can become very expensive if I get it wrong??


----------



## bigjoe_dub (6 Mar 2009)

ring their number but include the number 5 (ie, 087 123456 will be 087 5123456), this will go through to their voice mail.  if they have not set up a vm message it shoud give you a default message, ("helo you are through to the vodafone vm system)

might help a bit.


----------



## demoivre (6 Mar 2009)

Scroll down to the point about Tariff Transparency [broken link removed].


----------



## paddyjnr (6 Mar 2009)

demoivre said:


> Scroll down to the point about Tariff Transparency [broken link removed].


 Interesting and may well work to tell me an 085 no. is or is not on the meteor network but if I ring several other no's 086 and 087. a short beeb will tell me nothing


----------



## MugsGame (6 Mar 2009)

[broken link removed]

I'm not sure if the 50004 short will work from other networks / landlines, so you might have to have a Meteor phone for this to work.


----------



## paddyjnr (6 Mar 2009)

MugsGame said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> I'm not sure if the 50004 short will work from other networks / landlines, so you might have to have a Meteor phone for this to work.


 Wont work from 086 phone, thanks anyway Mugsgame..


----------

